# June 2013 - Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## Overread (Jun 1, 2013)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


 I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
 Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
 Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
 And $25!
 Entry into Photo of the Year 2013

 RULES:

 1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

 2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

 3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.

 4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of June 2013 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

 5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

 6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display.

 7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition. 

 How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:







 Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread where it was posted.



 So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month 


 Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them). 
 If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:






 the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


 Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 2, 2013)

First shot in this thread: Rotanimod -  Meeting Place http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/329388-princeville-coast.html#post2969787


----------



## oldhippy (Jun 2, 2013)

I would like to nominate PixelRabbit for Brilliantly Random


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 2, 2013)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/329443-maybe-gps-knows-best-2.html#post2970524 SM4HIM Sharon


----------



## esselle (Jun 2, 2013)

Even though I'm new here, may I vote? 

I would like to nominate "will it ever stop raining in Miami?" By manny212

looked at the rules above and noticed a link to the photo needs to be added here too...I'm on my phone now, but will add the link tomorrow.

edit to add the link, as aforementioned:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/black-white-gallery/329452-will-ever-stop-raining-miami.html


----------



## Nahin (Jun 3, 2013)

How we will vote them ??? Is they select nominate with only image by you or through voting ???


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Nahin said:


> How we will vote them ??? Is they select nominate with only image by you or through voting ???



There will be a separate thread with a voting poll in it after the month is complete.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 3, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> I would like to nominate PixelRabbit for Brilliantly Random



Wow, thanks Ed! <3


----------



## leighthal (Jun 11, 2013)

#4 Peekaboo!- by togalive


----------



## Michael79 (Jun 11, 2013)

Been a while, Id like to nominate the below

RaceJones.503
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ghost-forest-neskowin-oregon-c-c-welcome.html



RaceJones.503 said:


>


----------



## Austin Greene (Jun 11, 2013)

leighthal said:


> #4 Peekaboo!- by togalive



Thank you leighthal! First time being nominated


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 11, 2013)

I nominate Wester Screech Owl by naturezone. Not sure how to get the image from the original to show from link.http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/330176-western-screech-owl.htmlp1700218177-4.jpg


----------



## RaceJones.503 (Jun 12, 2013)

Michael79 said:


> Been a while, Id like to nominate the below



Awesome, thank you!


----------



## knicholson1123 (Jun 14, 2013)

*mod edit - nomination removed*
Please read the rules, you cannot nominate your own photographs.


----------



## Granddad (Jun 16, 2013)

I'd like to nominate Sarah_19_nz for photo #3 in her thread "Holy Cuteness"


----------



## leighthal (Jun 18, 2013)

Dragonfly #2 _by_ NateS


----------



## SCraig (Jun 18, 2013)

KNicholson1123 if that is a photograph that you shot you need to read through the rules  at the top of this page, especially rule #2.  If you didn't shoot it  please read rule #3.


----------



## runnah (Jun 21, 2013)

I nominate Norway by JoeLeBean


----------

